# Relative Visa Spouse



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Good day,

Can you guys please advise relative visa spouse is taking too long 8 weeks completed still not out yet.

If i check the status on VFS it's showing received at DHA.

I have called VFS call center and DHA they keep saying it takes upto 10 weeks.

But i see people receiving VISA's in 3 to 4 weeks time.

Could you please kindly advise.

Regards


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

What kind of advice are you looking for @SA_ZAR?


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> What kind of advice are you looking for @SA_ZAR?


I want to know is our's application is taking too long or everyone else as same.

Also i want to know is there any followup emails adrress to sort out the VISA outcome ASAP. Because we planning to visit overseas in July 2nd week.

Thank you.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> I want to know is our's application is taking too long or everyone else as same.
> 
> Also i want to know is there any followup emails adrress to sort out the VISA outcome ASAP. Because we planning to visit overseas in July 2nd week.
> 
> Thank you.


8 weeks is till reasonable but I believe you should be receiving it soon. The longest I've ever waited is about 6 weeks but I know people who have waited 10-12 weeks. There's really no standard time for feedback from what I've seen on this forum.

I've seen follow-up email contacts on some of the older threads here but the turnaround time on that isn't too great


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> Good day,
> 
> Can you guys please advise relative visa spouse is taking too long 8 weeks completed still not out yet.
> 
> ...


8 to 12 weeks is normal


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> 8 weeks is till reasonable but I believe you should be receiving it soon. The longest I've ever waited is about 6 weeks but I know people who have waited 10-12 weeks. There's really no standard time for feedback from what I've seen on this forum.
> 
> I've seen follow-up email contacts on some of the older threads here but the turnaround time on that isn't too great


Thanks so much for the response.

I have applied my daughters TRV same time and received in 5 weeks of time.

If you found any followup emails kindly share here.

Thanks so much for kind response.

Much appreciated


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the response.
> 
> I have applied my daughters TRV same time and received in 5 weeks of time.
> 
> ...


[email protected] has responded to me before. Nothing came out of it but she was the only person to have responded to me at all from DHA


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> [email protected] has responded to me before. Nothing came out of it but she was the only person to have responded to me at all from DHA


Thanks so much for the update.

I will wait this week and see if they complete our visa. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the update.
> 
> I will wait this week and see if they complete our visa. :fingerscrossed:


All the best!


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> All the best!


Dear All,

I have collected the VISA yesterday.

Thank you so much for your valuable comments.

Appreciate all who helped me.

Regards


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

*Spousal Visa with conditions to Work*

Hi All 

i recently acquired my PRP. Although it has been submitted for rectification, we would like to start gathering docs for my Husband's Spousal Visa. 

My main concern, is it possible for him to get a Spousal Visa which endorses him to work in the country or he has to first get a Spousal Visa then do the application to change conditions.?

he is currently a holder of a ZEP which is 4 years which allows him to work...

our goal is to move him from the ZEP to Spousal then do a PRP (Spouse visa) in due course. 

Kindly assist.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Rudo said:


> Hi All
> 
> i recently acquired my PRP. Although it has been submitted for rectification, we would like to start gathering docs for my Husband's Spousal Visa.
> 
> ...


Yes. He can get the spousal with work endorsement at the same time i.e a (Visitors 11 (6) visa. Just remember he'll have to apply for it from outside SA.


----------

